# Help with framing existing wall



## brasilmom (May 29, 2009)

Hi all,

Ok, so we are getting on with the project and now it is time for the walls. So, here is what we have. The existing walls consists of studs (2x4) sideways around the windows and door. In order to make the room a bit more efficient, we are extending the walls to make it thicker and in the process add more insulation. At this point I need hints, pointers, ideas, and help that you can provide on how to I go about it. The lower part of the walls (below the window) will be extended an extra 8" to cover a "step" that was there and also to give a wide window sill. The remaining (side of windows and top) will be extended 4". The wall in question here has 3 windows and is angular, sort of like a bay window, but much larger. The other wall in question is where the door and one window are located. I hope this will help you help me.

Thanks. Be well

Miriam


----------



## inspectorD (May 31, 2009)

Sounds like you have it under control.
The roof thickness will matter more than the walls, and the shelf area really only needs the same thickness as the 2x4 wall section.
Make sure you seal your bottom plate area while you have access to the sill, this is an area mostly forgotten and sends cold air into the room.
Good luck on your project.


----------

